# بكى يسوع



## جورج كرسبو (11 مارس 2006)

ان يسوع الذى يهتم اهتماما خاصا بكل فرد يهتم ايضا بالعالم كله
فان كان قد بكى عند قبر لعازر حبيبه (يو35:11)0
 لكنه بكى على اورشليم التى لم تعرف زمان افتقادها (لو41:19)0
اما عن العالم كله فصرخ بشدة وبكى بدموع غزيرة (عب7:5)0
كانت ليلة الصلب ليلة الالم والدموع والصراخ لاجل العالم المحكوم عليه بالموت والهلاك
ولازالت عين يسوع تبكى على ما وصل اليه العالم من الارتداد الخلقى والسقوط فى هاوية الرزيلة
 بكى يسوع ( يو35:11 )0
ما الذى جعلك تذرف هذه العبرات يا معزى القلوب ؟
نظر يسوع وراء أكمة القبر فنظر الموت بملابسه السوداء وقد زار كل الذين داخل هذه القبور فى بيوتهم ونقلهم الى هذا المكان
ولا زال يهجم على الهادئين الامنين فيشتت شملهم ويفرق جمعهم
وقف رئيس الحياة ينظر الى القبر ويبكى على مصير الانسان رأى يد الخطية وقد بعثت الموت من رقاده
رأى خديعة ابليس التى جلبت على العالم قضية الموت .......( فبكى يسوع )0
ان الحياة تبكى على الموت..والخالق على المخلوق..والجابل على الجبلة..والبرىء على الخاطىء
ان تلك الدموع التى انهمرت عند قبر لعازر لم تكن لاجل موت لعازر 
لانه كان يعلم ان لعازر بعد قليل سينفض عنه تراب القبر ويعود الى الحياة
لكنه بكى على مصير الانسانية
بكى ليرثى فى بكائه البشرية البائسة وقد سادت الخطية عليها وجعلت للموت مدخلا اليها
ان الرب يبكى فى كل يوم على اولاده الذين يحبهم لانهم يعصونه ولا يطيعون وصاياه ويقول باكيا :-
" ربيت البنين ونشأتهم اما هم فعصوا على  .... اش 2:1 " 
لذلك نجده يبكى على مدينة اورشليم لانهم سيعصوا عليه ويصلبوه ويموتون فى خطاياهم
ان داود لم يبكى على الولد المحبوب الذى ولد له من امرأة اوريا عندما مات
ولكنه بكى على ابنه ابشالوم الذى تمرد عليه واراد ان ينتزع منه الملك ومات فى عصيانه
بكى عليه داود وناح قائلا :-( ياليتنى مت عوضا عنك يا ابشالوم ابنى يا ابنى )2صم33:18
والمسيح مات عوضا عنا نحن العصاة المتمردين وهو يبكى
وسيظل يبكى على كل انسان متمرد ويموت فى عصيانه
(  بكى يسوع  )
ايها القلب القاسى كيف لا تذوب وتلين وترجع عن خطاياك 
التى جعلت يسوع ينظر الى تعاستك ويبكى على شر حالك 
                           .............ربى
ان دموعك التى انحدرت فوق القبر لم تكن على لعازر 
بل على انا الميت بالاثام والمدفون فى قبر الخطية
انها دموع الحب التى انسكبت ولا تزال تنهمر من عينيك ايها الحبيب
 من اجل النفوس التى لم تعرف زمان افتقادها
يا دموع الحب الطاهر...0
سيلى على تلك القلوب القاحلة فارويها
وعلى تلك النفوس الذابلة فانعشيها
وعلى تلك الضمائر النائمة فايقظيها​


----------



## blackguitar (12 مارس 2006)

*اخى جورج الحبيب انه موضوع جميل ورائع فعلا اشكرك عليه *


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 مارس 2006)

ميرسى يا جورج على مواضيعك الجميله دى


----------



## جورج كرسبو (16 مارس 2006)

شكرا يابلاك انت ومينوا على مروركم
ربنا معاكم


----------



## Michael (16 مارس 2006)

وما اروعة من بكاء


----------



## جورج كرسبو (17 مارس 2006)

شكرا يامشيل على مرورك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2010)

روووووووووووووووعة
تأمل معزى جدآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2010)

تأمل اكثر من رااااااااائع 
شكرا كتير على التأمل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

_*

شكرا للموضوع
 الرائع جدا


الرب يبارككم


​*_


----------

